# Which trailer to carry a smart car



## Goldwinger (May 10, 2005)

Evening all, I have bought a smart car and I need to find the best trailer to carry it on I have looked at the smart trailer ,one from fountain trailers, brian james and bockmann, if you have a trailer which one would you recommend. I wish to trail it rather then tow it on an A frame, many thanks Jim.


----------



## 103605 (Mar 26, 2007)

We have the Brian James trailer purchased new, with optional lockable tow hitch and fully covered driveon area, making the trailer useful for carrying other microcars or small plant. It has easily available spares and is locally made by a company that only makes vehicle trailers. 

Tows really well - balanced and easy to move around on site as well.

Was relatively expensive, but then you get what you pay for. Some of the other available trailers come from one-man backyard setups which we were not that comfortable with - its a personal choice, really.


----------



## soundman (May 1, 2005)

We also have a Brian James which I find tows very well. It's got the centre boards in so it can have other uses (carrying a Wing maybe?) Originally bought a Smart complete with a four wheel trailer but it was a pain to shift around.
Bought mine from EBay and it hadn't even been used.

Is it a new Smart? If so I'm not sure if the car will fit on the old type trailer.
Anybody else out there know the answer?

Soundman


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Hi Goldwinger,

We currently have a Brian James top of the range Smart car trailer for sale (look in the classified ads section on this forum for full details etc) 
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-38354.html

There are a couple of photographs I have added to the advertisement which shows the said trailer towing our Smart behind our previous motorhome.

It has the centre filled in deck which the 2 previous posts were referring to and this was an optional extra that we paid extra for. The filled in centre bed helps to keep the car clean, plus it is very useful if you ever wish to carry other loads besides just a smart car so it makes the trailer a lot more versatile and useful.

We also upgraded the carrying weight on our trailer from the standard 750kg to 1000kg and we paid extra to have a lockable Alko hitch fitted too.

It's in very good condition and has only been used a few times and like I say it is Top of The Range and one of the best Smart car trailers on the market and you wont ever go far wrong with a Brian James trailer that's for sure.

If you are at all interested please let me know as I am going to list it on eBay sometime today.

Sue


----------



## 89017 (May 11, 2005)

Hi Goldwinger,
Is it me, or is the classified section hidden somewhere?
Bob


----------



## 88742 (May 9, 2005)

We use one of these
http://www.humbaur.de/5-c2VyaWU9NDAwMA-~de~produkte~produkte.html?serie=4000&typ=400002

Very happy with it, but replaced the ramps with wider one's.

You may/may not have noticed that the Smart 4/2 has wider rear wheels than the front, so make sure you get a trailer with ramps at least as wide as the rear wheels.

We we're reversing up the ramps with the rear wheels overhanging the side of the ramps to allow the front to line up - looked very hairy 8O

Ian


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

biggermac said:


> Hi Goldwinger,
> Is it me, or is the classified section hidden somewhere?
> Bob


Hi Bob

Scroll down the forums index page and there you will see the classified advertisements area! http://www.motorhomefacts.com/forum-29.html

Sue


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

I bought a new Brian James 4-wheel trailer 18 months ago and it's been A1. Can't fault them.

Dougie.


----------



## Goldwinger (May 10, 2005)

*Which trailer to carry a Smart car*

evening all, Just a quick big thank you for all the replies.


----------



## 118127 (Nov 11, 2008)

*Smart Trailer USA is your answer*

Hi Jim,

I am biased, of course, but I think that you will find your answer at (edited out by mods)
This trailer was specifically designed for the smart fortwo and is the only such trailer made in the United States.

Check us out, give us a call.


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

> Hi Jim,
> 
> I am biased, of course, but I think that you will find your answer at www.SmartTrailerUSA.com
> 
> ...


Typical yank, 
Great on seizing the opportunity but not great on geography!! 
West Yorkshire is not just another state!! Some of them reckon they are an independent country within the UK and good luck to them.

It might be worth getting a quote stating Free delivery, UK address.

This smacks of an automated response.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

well we would normally remove the post for such opportunistic advertisning links, but it's worth leaving in for your response Aultymer!!! :lol:


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

Why thank you Mike - it is amazing what an afternoons curling and then a few drams will do for ones observation!!


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

aultymer said:


> Why thank you Mike - it is amazing what an afternoons curling and then a few drams will do for ones observation!!


are you into hairdressing then?? :lol:


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

No, I am into stones and sweeping but no hair (hair on the ice causes 'pick ups' and makes the stones go off the line).
Described by one London TV commentator during the winter Olympics as 'Bowls with some housework'! and the UK ladies team as looking like 'electricians wives'! Luckily they won the Gold and I am proud to play in the ice rink where they trained and now they train youngsters in the best traditions of the game.
These traditions include the winners buying the first round after the game.
So even if you lose there is some consolation.

But, hey, this is a bit 'off topic'.


----------



## TJ101 (Oct 12, 2008)

aultymer said:


> Typical yank,


Yep,, and late to the party again 8O

Out of interest Goldwinger,, which trailer did you buy in the end :?:

Also have a Brian James, one of the large RB5 ones, excellent bit of kit,,


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

> Yep,, and late to the party again


Christ on a bike - I missed that bit!!

A good day to remind everybody that the USA have waited twice untill the UK was almost exhausted of men and resources before stepping in to 'win the war'.

A neat trick. No wonder a lot of French people are not to keen on the US.

Now, to stay on topic, where did I put that trailer?


----------



## TJ101 (Oct 12, 2008)

aultymer,,, See you guessed what i meant,, but i was being a tad more PC :lol:


----------



## waddy (Apr 21, 2006)

*Smart Car Trailer*

Mines made by Smart trailers its a fantastic bit of kit and built for the purpose
complete with spare Wheel holders for the trailer and the Smart car totally bombproof i have only one tiny critisism i used to get wheel spin on the ramps but brought sheets of heavy grade wet and dry glued them on the ramps now no probs Pms for more info if required . See my post in chit chat re alternative uses for the trailer .


----------



## TJ101 (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Smart Car Trailer*



waddy said:


> i have only one tiny critisism i used to get wheel spin on the ramps but brought sheets of heavy grade wet and dry glued them on the ramps .


Or better still is skateboard tape,, use it in quite a few place as anti-slip , and mega cheap !!


----------

